# Exclusive!! Arnold Schwarzenegger was really a midget!



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2011)

Throughout Arnold Schwarzenegger???s diverse career many aspects about him have been questioned and debated. One of the still most debated question is: how tall is Arnold really? Most sources will label him as either 6???2 or 6???1 in his prime youth. Of course nowadays he may be a bit shorter due to old age. Other sources like to argue that Arnold was never even 6???0. Thankfully new pictures of Arnold have resurfaced and can clearly shed a light on this age old question. The following picture gallery below shows Arnold across all periods of his life and how tall he really is in comparison to other people.



















Read more: http://www.ratemyarms.com/funny/what-if-arnold-schwarzenegger-was-really-short/#ixzz1DrUOw6uc


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2011)




----------

